#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Asme 2013

## Lanky Lad

Anyone have an outline of the changes made in ASME I and ASME VIII?

See More: Asme 2013

----------


## shm8324

HSB Global Standard and BV-OneCIS has published Synopsis of ASME BPVC 2013 code changes. If anybody have the same then please share in this forum.

----------


## nadirsha

me too

----------


## nadirsha

please send to nadirsalu@gmail.com

----------

